# Anything worth looking at



## nbo10 (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm still brand new too this and can't id interesting stuff by sight. Is there anything here that looks interesting enough that I should take a look?

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/tls/3525202228.html


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Holy planes bat man. That all depends on if your a hand tool guy or just want to collect. Looks like there is a variety to choose from. Serious buyers only. Firemedic would be able to give you more info on this topic though. It would be worth it to just check it out if you can.


----------



## nbo10 (Jan 26, 2011)

The place is about an hour away. So unless I'm going to purchase I don't have the time to just go look. 

I am looking to primarily use all hand tools for my woodworking. Right now I'm looking for a stanley #7 and a rip and cross saw.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I'd be interested in several of those items. Look like some nice planes, but what really stands out to me is the handsaws. They look very nice and pretty old. The braces look nice and those cabinet makers screwdrivers would be mine if I lived up there too. I think it'd be worth heading up there.


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

If you are looking for user planes I would look for a #4 or#5 Bailey and on photo # 4 I would buy both block planes. The one on the left could be a #18 knuckle cap Sweetheart, one of the favorite ones I own. Just my opinion.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

It is difficult to tell from the pictures.

If I were only 1 hour away from the place I would be over today. :icon_smile:

Worth asking if he has the items you are looking for.

Looks like an extensive collection. Likely selling due to his age. Sad.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

An hour isn't far for some cool tools. 
It almost looks like its an antique shop just by the way he has everything zip tied to the shelves. So people can't easily steal. Sometimes you have to be careful shopping at places like that, usually they want full price for things and negotiations are almost never excepted. Just my experience with them. But none the less, def worth looking.


----------



## Snaglpuss (Nov 28, 2012)

Why don't you just email the guy and lay it on the line.

Tell him you are a newbe looking for some reasonably priced user tools.

Tell him what you are looking for and ask what he can do for you in a users not collectors price range.


----------



## Brentley (Dec 2, 2012)

I am not really sure where that guy is. I emailed him about a week ago and he gave me an oregon number to call. That same ad (for the most part) has run in CL in several different bay area spots.


----------



## nbo10 (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. I did shoot him an email; just waiting to for a response. 

I would agree that an hour isn't too far, IF I didn't have two small kids. I'm not too worried about a Oregon number, people have cell phones and don't always change numbers. I've had the same number from Indiana for 8 years.


----------



## Brentley (Dec 2, 2012)

yes I know my previous post was interrupted by my daughter. 

Let me know if he is really down in Morgan Hill. I might like to go there myself (it is about 90+ minutes from Oakland.).


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

I know if I lived an hour away you wouldn't be able to keep me away. But then, pricing has a lot to do with whether I'd buy or no.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

timetestedtools said:


> I know if I lived an hour away you wouldn't be able to keep me away. But then, pricing has a lot to do with whether I'd buy or no.


+10000000

Price is everything. I emailed the guy last night to feel him out but no reply.


----------



## tim407 (Nov 24, 2012)

Find something that way to do also. Like for me there is a pretty cool soda shop dinner next door to the woodwright shop run by Roy underhill. I take take the wife out for a nice lunch and head upstairs to his place after. Kills two birds with one stone  hell she's actually brought up going there on her own hahaha. 

Anyway just saying I'd make a day if it and an hour drive won't seem that far.


----------



## nbo10 (Jan 26, 2011)

I talked with the guy and am going to look at the tools tomorrow. He is a retired carpenter and has been collecting the tools for over 40 years. Most of them are in good working condition. He sounds like a nice guy. He said the planes are between $5-85 and saws $35-45. What kind of price points should I be looking for. I've been watching Stanley number #7's on ebay and the cheapest they go for is about $100. What about other types of planes? What are those long wooden planes used for? 

What should I look for in saws? Any particular brand? Kinks in the blade, I would assume are bad. Sharpening I would think is standard on any used saw. Is there any way to determine if the saw is beyond resharpening.

Is there anything odd ball items I should be on the look out for? I've never been around what looks like a nice old tool collection.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Man, would I love to go there. With some cash in hand.


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

> What are those long wooden planes used for?


Pretty much the same thing the long metal ones are used for. You will find equivalent size wooden planes for similar sized metal planes, and they where used the same. So a 22" or 24" (and even longer in wood) are jointers, Jacks about 14", shorter are smoothers and so on. I personally like the metal for users, but a lot of guys use the wood. I love restoring the wood planes just for fun.

Price really depends on brand, condition, type and many other factors, but $5-$85 seem pretty reasonable as a "in general" price range. For example, I see a fulton in one picture. A fulton is typically worth a little less than say a sargent or a stanley, but the fact that particular fulton still has the label on the tote raises the value substantially. 

I see what looks like a stanley #18 or #19 block plane. I've got 4 #18 and I've sold a bunch. They are great block planes. They sell on ebay from $25 to $185 depending on a range of criteria. If you're into woodworking, thats a great plane if you can get it under $40, (assuming its not broke or cracked or missing anything).

I love restoring old saws, but I don't know much about the value of them. I would say just based on condition, assuming a known brand (disston, Atkins, Jennings etc) a $40 price wouldn't be unwarranted.


----------



## nbo10 (Jan 26, 2011)

This guy had a lot of hand tools. He ended up being a collector and is selling everything off. I picked up three saws and two planes. Even without sharpening the saws, I can till a big difference from the Buck Bros saw I have.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

nbo10 said:


> This guy had a lot of hand tools. He ended up being a collector and is selling everything off. I picked up three saws and two planes. Even without sharpening the saws, I can till a big difference from the Buck Bros saw I have.


I wish I was within driving distance.

Glad to read you made the trip and picked up some things.

It does not take much to beat a Buck Bros item. :laughing:


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Anxiously awaiting pictures and a listing of what you got


----------



## nbo10 (Jan 26, 2011)

Here are pics. I went through all the saws and picked a couple that felt solid and comfortable in my hand.





























I stopped at a garage sell on the way and picked this up too. I probably wasted money and will never use it. But, it looks bad ass. This saw has teeth that are shaped for cross cutting and ripping. I found that strange.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Cool deal! How were his prices?

That last saw is actually for cross cutting only. It's a little difficult to sharpen without a jig for it. The diamond shaped teeth score each side of the kerf and the others (rakers) chisel out the center in little curls. The rakers have to be just right to work well. 

Have fun cleaning them up!


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Nice Score! That "Bad Ass" saw will look good on your wall even if you never use it.


----------



## nbo10 (Jan 26, 2011)

30 each for the saws, 30 for the #4 and 70 for the #7.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

nbo10 said:


> 30 each for the saws, 30 for the #4 and 70 for the #7.


Not terrific but not terrible on the saws. Sounds about right for the planes.

Are the saws jointed, sharpened and set?

Congrats on the new toys! :thumbup:


----------



## nbo10 (Jan 26, 2011)

firemedic said:


> Are the saws jointed, sharpened and set?


That's another skill I'm going to learn.


----------

